# Trade rep



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

I wanted to talk to a couple of glass blowers to buy some pipes, but whos legit?
This is to help out noobs who don't know that there are scammers out there.

I am requesting a second rep bar specifically for trade rep.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 21, 2011)

there is a sticky with the glass blowers and their own forum

trading kisses is cool, trading rep..well...


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

No no, I said a rep bar for trade. Not trading rep.
I want to buy glass from someone with higher rep then lower rep, get what im saying?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> No no, I said a rep bar for trade. Not trading rep.
> I want to buy glass from someone with higher rep then lower rep, get what im saying?


 what on earth does the amount of rep one has have to do with their skills behind a torch?? someone can have a ton of rep from simply hanging out in toke and talk, and another could have lil rep cuz they are either new to the site, or too busy behind their torches to get much rep..


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what on earth does the amount of rep one has have to do with their skills behind a torch?? someone can have a ton of rep from simply hanging out in toke and talk, and another could have lil rep cuz they are either new to the site, or too busy behind their torches to get much rep..


 Because people get scammed not know that someone got scammed before them, its just a simple way of knowing if they scam people or not. And if your not looking through the glass blowing forum then you'll know they blow glass if you see their post without them having a sig that says "I blow glass."


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 21, 2011)

marlboro47 said:


> no no, i said a rep bar for trade. Not trading rep.
> I want to buy glass from someone with higher rep then lower rep, get what im saying?


talk to fdd....


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

...your threads just suck dude.


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

trichome fiend said:


> ...your threads just suck dude.


Im not here to entertain you, im here to get questions answered, and to share some pics of bud.


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> Im not here to entertain you, im here to get questions answered, and to share some pics of bud.


...not really. Your here to argue, and bum rep.


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

trichome fiend said:


> ...not really. Your here to argue, and bum rep.


Im here to argue because of 1 post topic? Reason why I don't kick it with weed fiends, their dumb as shit and only wanna smoke bud all day.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 21, 2011)

Less chat more pix of bud. <3


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> Im here to argue because of 1 post topic?


...no, because you don't listen to reason. You argue redundant bullshit, with no evidence to support what your saying because your ignorant to the topics you argue for........post #264 on this thread, you got OWNED! ---> https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/457659-prove-you-theres-god-27.html


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

trichome fiend said:


> ...no, because you don't listen to reason. You argue redundant bullshit, with no evidence to support what your saying because your ignorant to the topics you argue for.


If you had half a brain you would realize that your just wasting space on my thread. Post in the right forum.


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

...nope, I'm actually considering jacking all your threads....since your a joke.


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

...it's all about the epic rap battles of history on this thread now! 

[youtube]zn7-fVtT16k[/youtube]


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

[youtube]AFA-rOls8YA&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

trichome fiend said:


> ...nope, I'm actually considering jacking all your threads....since your a joke.


Wheres your bud pics? Wheres your grow journal?


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

[youtube]TAaE7sJahiw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> Wheres your bud pics? Wheres your grow journal?


...stalk my post and see.


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

[youtube]mhTd4_Ids80&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

trichome fiend said:


> ...stalk my post and see.


 Is that what you call it even after you checked my posts?


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> Is that what you call it even after you checked my posts?


...lol, actually, you can view who has visited you....I bet you don't see my name as viewed YOUR page.


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

trichome fiend said:


> ...lol, actually, you can view who has visited you....I bet you don't see my name as viewed YOUR page.


I knew you were dumb as shit. Thanks for posting those vids btw, never seen those.


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

[youtube]zj2Zf9tlg2Y&feature[/youtube]


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

[youtube]7rE0-ek6MZA&feature[/youtube]


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> I knew you were dumb as shit.


...ummmm. How do you figure? ....awe, nevermind. *Shut your mouth when you talk to me. 

*


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

trichome fiend said:


> ...ummmm. How do you figure? ....awe, nevermind. *Shut your mouth when you talk to me. *


 Figure it out yet?


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

Btw since it took you that long to figure out why I called you dumb shit. Look back at https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/457659-prove-you-theres-god-14.html and try to find the 88% of posts that were directed to deceive me with false information. More then half of the intelligent people that posted that know Gods word(and chose to deny him) posted just to fuck with me(and every one else trying to learn), even if they sounded educated and knowledgeble. Their antichrists, there was maybe 3 posts in the entire thing that sounded legit coming from an antichrist.


----------



## trichome fiend (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 21, 2011)

trichome fiend said:


>


 Lmao, its you when your on RIU trolling stoned as fuck.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Uh, yeah, good suggestion, we'll give it all of the consideration that it deserves.


I love how you ask for it, and try to make your point.


----------

